# Yard hole filling



## apmy41

Hi! What recommendations are there for permanently repairing deep holes in the yard...these are near exposed tree roots. I'd rather not use gravel so as to avoid slinging it with the lawn mower. Thanks!!


----------



## grassland

Try and get something that is as close to your dirt type as possible. I know thats a "thanks captain obvious" statement, but there is dirt out that is better mixture than others. Earthgro has topsoil dirt that is used for leveling area and filling holes. Theres are also "fill dirt." Don't use anything like potting soil. For smaller areas, I like using sand. For larger areas, I like using something that is a mix of sand and dirt. You can also looking into buying different kinds of dirt or samd and mixing them to something close to what you naturally have. The best possibility is maybe finding and area that needs grading and then using the leftover soil to fill in lower areas. I use earthgro topsoil for grading small areas and I don't see any difference in the color of my SA. But, my soil has a good amount of sand in it. Look at the contents in the bag and see what matches up the best.


----------



## Miggity

^+1, he speaks the truth.

I did everything he said not to do, and he was entirely correct. I used topsoil and potting soil mixed to fill low spots. Because it had far less clay content than my native soil, even with grass roots established in my top mix, it literally washed away, grass and all, during the next big rain event.

While it is a slow process, what I am doing now is using a Pro Plugger to pull plugs of my bare compacted clay, saving the plugs as fill, pulling a plug of good grass to replace the clay plug I pulled, and then filling the grass plug hole with compost and sand to improve drainage and add organic matter into the native clay soil. The same with any weed I find, I pull a plug containing the weed, separate the soil from the weed and fill the hole with compost/sand.


----------

